# The Universim



## krischle (5. Mai 2014)

HI, habe eine interessante Götter Simulation gefunden.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6MvjJMQ2I84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/crytivogames/the-universim
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/11448-the-universim
The Universim The Universim - Planet Management Game


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Mai 2014)

Wissen wir doch schon^^ http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...sim-neue-gott-simulation-bei-kickstarter.html

Aber dein Ding könnte man in den Indiebereich verschieben.


----------

